# How would you pronounce Ariyah?



## laceyrainbow

There's a girl in the game of thrones called Arya. But it's pronounced ARE-EE-AH. (I think.)

I don't want it pronounced like that but I can see why people may think it is supposed to be. 

I'm more going with AH-RYE-AH or UH-RYE-AH.. depending on your accent lol.

It'll be Ariyah Marie. :)

What do you think? xx


----------



## boobee

I would say your name would be pronounced arya aswell :S


----------



## JJKCB

A-Rye-A

I think the problem is Priya is P-REE-A

if you spell it Arya or Aryah it might be easier


----------



## mummytobe_93

Ah-ree-uh


----------



## Inoue

I'd also pronounce it Aria (ARE-EE-AH)

xx


----------



## laceyrainbow

Thanks :)


----------



## cherrylips100

I'd guess at Are-E-yah first.


----------



## laceyrainbow

What spellings do you suggest to make it more obvious? 

I mean, I'm not too worried.. my name has an obvious spelling and people still don't bother to pronounce it right lol. 

I think just I or just Y gives the "EE" sound even more..

Ah well, that's the only spelling I've come up with that sounds most how I want it to, so far lol :shrug:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Perhaps my pronunciations are different from others, but I'd say:

Arya = Ar-yah
Aria = Ar-ee-uh
Ariyah = could be either Ar-eye-uh or Ar-ee-uh, honestly...

Other suggestions to help people pronounce it as Ah-rye-uh:
Areiya
Areyea
Aryeah
Ahriah

Obviously some of these are more complicated, or could also be pronounced differently...I think it's a matter of pot-ay-to and pot-ot-oh here, really.


----------



## Lisa429

My friends daughter is Ariya Are-E-Uh 

let me just warn you no one ever says her name right. my friend is always complaining on FB about how her doctors office gets it wrong. Everyone always says her kids name wrong just because there are so many ways to spell and say this name.


----------



## LynAnne

I though ah-rye-ah when I saw it but I imagine some people might make the mistake of saying it like Arya. I do think it's a really lovely name though.


----------



## Ruby2013

I'd pronounce it 

A -Ry-A


----------



## laceyrainbow

Thanks everyone :)

I've noticed.. most people from the UK take the pronunciation that I want Ah-rye-ah. And the US seems to favour Ah-ree-ah. So it probably is down to accents and how people interpret different sounds.

I'm in the UK so fingers crossed, I'm not always correcting it lol. 

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'd pronounce it Are-ee-ya when spelt like that

Arya
Aria

I'd say it Ar-ry-ah


----------



## MellyH

I'm Australian but live in the US. I'd pronounce it Are-ee-uh.

The only one of the spellings in this thread I'd automatically pronounce as Uh-rye-uh is Ahriah.


----------



## laceyrainbow

I considered those spellings.. but that's the traditional way for it to be spelt when actually being pronounced Ar-ee-ah. Lol, so would kinda defeat the purpose.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

As long as you are happy to correct people on how you want her name said I don't think it's that important. X


----------



## laceyrainbow

Me neither, tbh. I think any spelling could cause confusion if I'm honest so it's either corrections or change her whole name which I'm not doing haha x


----------



## xjesx

Arya: r-ya
Aria: r-ee-ah
Ariyah: R-eye-ah


----------



## Mummymoo_x

First thoughts were A-ry-a

But then I could see people maybe pronouncing it A-Ree-ah


----------



## Sun_Flower

Arya in game of thrones is Ar-eye-ah, and when I saw they thread title I assumed it was also pronounced like that. For the other way I'd assume spellings like Areah (spelled and pronounced like the name Leah), and Aria could be pronounced either way xx


----------



## xdxxtx

I read it as "ar-eye-ah"


----------



## LoveCakes

I'd guess aria as in the opera term. It's a lovely name. I think no matter what way you spell it different accents will pronounce it differently .


----------



## HazzaB

I would pronounce it AH-RI-YA.


----------



## Leah_Marie

I'd pronounce it as Are-Ee-Ya


----------



## Julia35

I would say A rye A. It reminds me of Mariah (Carey). Maybe Ariah would work!


----------



## laceyrainbow

That makes sense lol! I didn't think spelling it Ariah would make much difference before but with the Mariah comparison.. it would obviously make it easier for people! Thank you :)


----------



## blackclayrose

To pronounce it A-rye-a, I would spell it Ariah (as bove like Mariah) or Aryah


----------

